# Atmizoo for the win.



## BigGuy (3/5/22)

Something just arrived, watch the socials for more information.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/22)

I see on your website in the Vape Snail description you have a link to the Velvet Vape boro pad.

Please say you are planning on bringing those in as well!!!!!!!


----------



## BigGuy (5/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> I see on your website in the Vape Snail description you have a link to the Velvet Vape boro pad.
> 
> Please say you are planning on bringing those in as well!!!!!!!


Hi, i can look at getting some on the next shipment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (5/5/22)




----------



## Paul33 (5/5/22)

BigGuy said:


> Hi, i can look at getting some on the next shipment.


Cool thank you


----------

